# Vanity and backsplash



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Hello all.

I just recently built the vanity and tiled the backsplash to finish a bath remodel I started about 3 years ago. (yes, 3 years lol) The vanity is my first real wood working project and I think it turned out pretty well considering I made all the large cuts with a jig saw or a circular saw. Little tip: Pocket screws are GREAT for making face frames and doors. Very easy to use for a novice like myself.

Hope the pics work.

Bill M.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks good! Lucky you're not getting paid by piece work.:laughing:


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

you made the vanity yourself? Impressive. . .


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cogrtulations. Looks very nice,you should be proud.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

It took three years because *excellence* takes time....


Very nice indeed!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Excellent work!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. The wife and I both wish it had been done a lot sooner. But due to indecision about what we wanted there and laziness on my part, I could never seem to get the vanity taken care off. I was laid off in July, so I had no more excuses about not having the time. lol 

The vanity was actually pretty simple to build. I made 3 plywood boxes. Put them in place and screwed them together. Then I cut some 2 inch poplar to make the face frame and door frames. I used pocket screws to assemble those. Put a piece of luan on the back of the doors and put some molding on the front to make it look like recessed panels.


----------



## sandy (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks very professionally done. Good work. Now you need to improve your speed and you have a new profession...


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

looks really good wow


----------



## geffbarnet (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow this looks spot on mate.


----------

